# **UPDATE** Motorized #32 Enterprise Grinder Restoration



## jiarby (Aug 10, 2017)

Ding Dong!

It's the UPS man with a package from Lima Ohio, the home of "Metal Coating Company". 

To increase the W.A.F. (Wife Approval Factor) I sent the grinder off to get re-tinned.  The worm gear, the body, and the ring on the end that holds the knife & grinding plate. Everything else looked so nice after sandblasting and painting it seems weird to put the old rusty gray grinder on there.  She didn't think it would be food safe to use it as it was.  I described it as "iron fortified" but she wasn't buying it. 

So, after 4 weeks it's here.  Jobs still to do: tighten up the electrical switch, bolt down the grinder to the cart, grease things up and start chewing through some meat. 

After I run a couple dozen pounds of meat this weekend I will try to figure out a belt guard... and whether or not I need to change the motor to a flat belt pulley. It is currently a mismatch between the flat belt wheel and the motor v-groove pulley. 
I also may need a belt tensioner to reduce belt slapping. 

The motor is super heavy.. 2HP 1750rpm 













grinder=beforeAfter.png



__ jiarby
__ Aug 10, 2017


















IMG_20170810_120028.jpg



__ jiarby
__ Aug 10, 2017


















IMG_20170810_120035.jpg



__ jiarby
__ Aug 10, 2017


















IMG_20170810_120039.jpg



__ jiarby
__ Aug 10, 2017


















IMG_20170810_120042.jpg



__ jiarby
__ Aug 10, 2017


----------



## damascusmaker (Aug 10, 2017)

That is point worthy dedication!


----------

